# Gun Bills Fail in the Senate



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

At least a few people in there have some common sense. Perhaps we can move on to some options that will actually work to keep people safe, and NOT infringe on the rights of the people.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank god... now maybe prices will return somewhat to normal. I saw a AR I've been wanting listed recently for a mere $150 over pre-shooting prices. Some normalcy is returning. 


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Agreed; I was glad to see a few of the Dems break ranks and point out that none of the proposed legislation would have prevented any of the tragedies used to promote it. In all of these tragedies mental health seems to be the common thread. There's no easy answer there either but I'd like to see it explored some more.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Good. It is unnerving to see how close the Manchin-Toomey amendment was. I doubt they'll try to rewrite it and pass it though, it was hard to water that down anymore than it already was.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

All the bills were defeated. Now we need all the hoarder' s to stop running down to all the stores and buying all the stock out just to resale. 

Inventory supplies should stabilize soon.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

[attachment=0:2lqq084f]Cry baby's.jpg[/attachment:2lqq084f]

Idiot's!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

First speech Obama has ever given that I actually enjoyed...it made me so happy.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

8) I hope that prices start to come down.I found 200 rounds of 22 that I had forgot about, and gave them to my nephew so he and some buddies could go plinking.Was good to see the smile on his face as he could not afford to buy any at the prices people want on KSL,and could not find any in stores.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

.45 said:


> [attachment=0:199gzt78]Cry baby's.jpg[/attachment:199gzt78]
> 
> Idiot's!


+100000...what an emabarassment these two are to this great land. I hope that the next 3.5 years brings many more defeats to these guys in their attempts to degrade America.---SS


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here is the king obama speech (scolding of the senate) enjoy better have some hankies near by
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/ ... story.html


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Which one is the dummy? :lol:

[attachment=0:c04kq2ij]joebiden_walter.jpg[/attachment:c04kq2ij]


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to send a thank you note to the senators that voted in our interest (all of them). I was sure to thank my senator, Difi, for kicking up all the dirt around evil black weapons and the like. With all the attention brought by the fear of a outright ban, we were able to hold the line.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

gallup poll that day said only 4% of the country even thought gun control was an important issue. he's up there preaching "90% of the country wanted this"


----------

